#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  exploration books

## widi7

hallo everyone,does anyone has these books...i really need it for a research

1)Structural and Tectonic Modelling and its Application to Petroleum Geology
(Norwegian Petroleum Society Special Publications) by R.M. Larsen, H.
Brekke, B.T. Larsen, and E. Talleraas



2.)Structural Styles in Petroleum Exploration by James D. LowellSee More: exploration books

----------


## ali12

Hi Dear WiDi
I have it and i will upload it on saturday (it has 147 pages, isnt it?) but why you interested in this book? are you a structural geologist or seismic interpreter? if you are. lets exchange our books. do you like to I send the link via EMail or paste it here?
Regards.
Ali.
Ali_arzani@yahoo.com

----------


## khawar_geo

> Hi Dear WiDi
> I have it and i will upload it on saturday (it has 147 pages, isnt it?) but why you interested in this book? are you a structural geologist or seismic interpreter? if you are. lets exchange our books. do you like to I send the link via EMail or paste it here?
> Regards.
> Ali.
> Ali_arzani@yahoo.com



Dear Brother ..
i am interested in both..
please send me books..

smartkhawar@gmail.com
regards

----------


## ali12

Hi Dear khawar_geo
Do you have Roxar RMS 9?

----------


## khawar_geo

> Hi Dear khawar_geo
> Do you have Roxar RMS 9?



No sir!!

i am requesting you to please share with me..so that i can proceed my thesis work!!

Please help me!!

regards

----------


## widi7

no ali_arzani i'm just a student...interested in that subject,and luckily got an opportunity in an oil company to do some research there.I found so many gaps betwen industry and academic in my country especially access to technology and industrial standard textbooks  (that's why i really need that geoframe   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ,i plan to develop some workstations in our geophysics lab to fill the gap,well a big idea with a small step isn't)

and about the books,i think i have those 147 pages (maybe we both download from the same source in 4shared.com aren't you?)
actually no.1 contain 460 pages  and 2.contain 549 pages.By the way thank you very much...(and i hope you're not dissapointed since i'm not a professional    :Wink: )

----------


## ouss2009

hello everyone,does anyone has these books...i really need it for my research

1)Structural and Tectonic Modelling and its Application to Petroleum Geology
(Norwegian Petroleum Society Special Publications) by R.M. Larsen, H.
Brekke, B.T. Larsen, and E. Talleraas

2.)Structural Styles in Petroleum Exploration by James D. Lowell

----------


## blackbahrian

I have seismic books. Plz any body wants to share books with me . Contact me at blackbahrian@gmail.com

----------


## bghouti

I have many petroleum books about geology, logging and testing. Any body is interested to share books with me, please contact me at bghouti@yahoo.fr.

Je dispose de plusieurs livres traitant de la gologie, des diagraphies et du testing. Si quelqu'un dsire partager des livres avec moi, me contacter  l'adresse suivante:
bghouti@yahoo.fr

----------


## addyqui

Life is too short to be serious, laugh it up.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jehmod

hey friends
i'm interested in the books you are mentioning,

----------


## gj20012002

Do send me the links too at gjoshi123@gmail.com

----------


## kane

Hi everybody, I need tectonic soft, for tensor and rosace and mohr diagramme representing


(J. Angelier) Please help me I need it urgentlySee More: exploration books

----------


## salama_ufdv

i try to find any data about stratigraphic sequence at wadi el natrun area  and geology of egypt i have many books about formation damage ,geophysics (gravity and seismic )just  send me email (mousa_ufdv@yahoo)

----------


## joker

Me too : sakchaig@hotmail.com

----------


## abdelrahman.fathy@gmail.c

guys can you upload you were talking about in the first section of this post so that everybody can make use of them

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## thenephilium1

Good luck with that!

----------

